# Ποιο ποτό συνοδεύει ποιο άκουσμα



## Costas (Feb 29, 2012)

Ό,τι θες βρίσκεις στο ίντερνετ: http://drinkify.org/


----------



## daeman (Feb 29, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ό,τι θες βρίσκεις στο ίντερνετ: http://drinkify.org/





> *Don’t listen to Frank Zappa alone. We suggest…
> “The Frank Zappa”
> *1 bottle Tequila Oro
> 1 bottle Cranberry juice
> ...



Aw, come on, drinkify! Are you drunkified?  Pull the other one, it's got an ADD-on! Frank with cranberry juice in a highball? 
How about titties 'n beer in a screwball? 
 
*ADD-on ®: automatic drinks dispenser, always on hand on foot ®


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Εγώ δεν είχα δει την επόμενη σελίδα (το μήνυμα δλδ τού daeman), και του 'βαλα ότι ακούω Venom: :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Εγώ του 'βαλα ότι ακούω Ομάρ Φαρούκ Τεκμπιλέκ, και μου 'πε να πιω ένα μπουκάλι μαριχουάνα με ένα μπουκάλι σπράιτ. Βγαίνει και σε μπουκάλι η μαριχουάνα;  

Ζάζουλα, με προσοχή, μη σε βαρέσει


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Ρε συ Παλ, είναι δυνατόν να βάλω λεμόνι στο αίμα;!;!!!  Πάνε καλά οι άνθρωποι; :blink:


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ρε συ Παλ, είναι δυνατόν να βάλω λεμόνι στο αίμα;!;!!!  Πάνε καλά οι άνθρωποι; :blink:



 Ποτέ στο ποτήρι των αιμοποτών! Στο αίμα μόνο ξίδι (και χολή και μια τζούρα νιτρογλυκερίδια μπίτερς· προσοχή: neither shaken nor stirred!). Ό,τι και να βάλεις πάντως, νερό δε γίνεται. 
Μα Venom κι εσύ; Ρίχτε στο γυαλί φαρμάκι.
 



Palavra said:


> Εγώ του 'βαλα ότι ακούω Ομάρ Φαρούκ Τεκμπιλέκ, και μου 'πε να πιω ένα μπουκάλι μαριχουάνα με ένα μπουκάλι σπράιτ. Βγαίνει και σε μπουκάλι η μαριχουάνα;



Ουί, για φαρμακευτική χρήση λέει, όχι recreational όπως Κόκα Κόλα, medicinal όπως η Ηρωίδα της Μπάγιερ:

Drinkable Marijuana Hits Shelves


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Ε, όχι! Είπα να του κάνω πλάκα και έγραψα ότι ακούω Καζατζίδη (μπλιχ), και όχι μόνο τον ήξερε, αλλά μου έγραψε: 10 oz. Kaoliang. Κινέζικη ρακή είναι αυτό;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 1, 2012)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers + Bud

Massive Attack + Gin lemon


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 1, 2012)

Nightwish με 
•2 oz. LSD
•2 oz. Milk
•8 oz. Cachaça
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## StellaP (Mar 1, 2012)

Αν γράψεις Yannis Parios σου λέει Brooklyn Lager. Μα μπύρα με τον Πάριο; 
Αν όμως γράψεις Yiannis Parios τότε λέει Gin+Tonic+Honey Vodka. Τώρα μάλιστα!

Για την Amy Winehouse συνιστά Cabernet. Ενώ για την Μαρία Κάλλας προτείνει την Μαριχουάνα. Σαν να τα έχει μπερδέψει λίγο.
(Έβαλα και την Φιλιώ Πυργάκη αλλά δεν την ξέρει).


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

Καλά που μου λύσατε την απορία, γιατί κι εμένα μου έβγαλε μια- δυο φορές τη μαριχούανα και λεω τι γίνεται εδώ, προσπαθεί να μου πει ότι η μουσική που ακούω είναι για ανίατες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ε, όχι! Είπα να του κάνω πλάκα και έγραψα ότι ακούω Καζατζίδη (μπλιχ), και όχι μόνο τον ήξερε, αλλά μου έγραψε: 10 oz. Kaoliang. Κινέζικη ρακή είναι αυτό;


Ναι. Σε pinyin, gaoliang(jiu).


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 2, 2012)

Στον Τσιτσάνη, προτείνει:

8 oz. Hennessy
8 oz. Coffee
8 oz. Red Bull

Δηλητήριο στη φλέβα!


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 3, 2012)

Τάσος Μπουγάς (πλανητάρχης) - POTE TON PAIRNEIS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSRXD-YCA8Y

"ουίσκι" no name 3 years old (με δώρο σεμεδάκι και σερβίτσιο για έξι) + ξηροκάρπι! Το ουίσκι σε εισαγωγικά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2012)

Έβαλα Grieg και μού έβαλε να πιω Corona. Δεν πάμε καλά. Νερουλή μπύρα για το Last Spring, αντί για καπνιστό Malt Scotch; Δεν πάμε καλά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
Absinthe (_Afro-Bossa_, 1963) - Duke Ellington & his Orchestra






https://www.cloudy.ec/v/f2f571cd5500c


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Well, Drinkify, it just goes to show that you don't know:

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer - John Lee Hooker






Chasers.


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

...
Τεκίλα, αγάπη μου - Μανώλης Χιώτης & Μαίρη Λίντα


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2014)

...
Gin Soaked Boy - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2014)

...
Drinkin' TNT 'n' Smokin' Dynamite - Buddy Guy & Junior Wells






Live at The Montreux Jazz Festival, Switzerland, June 28, 1974
Bill Wyman: bass, Pinetop Perkins: piano, Terry Taylor: rhythm guitar, Dallas Taylor: drums

SIDE A
00:00 Introduction. 00:57 Ah'w Baby/Everything Gonna Be Alright. 04:58 How Can One Woman Be So Mean 
11:22 Checking On My Baby. 16:20 When You See The Tears From My Eyes

SIDE B
22:36 Introduction. 23:46 Ten Years Ago. 32:39 Messing With The Kid 
36:18 Hoodoo Man Blues. 42:00 My Younger Days


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2014)

...
Drinkin' Gasoline - The Baboons


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2015)

http://9gag.com/gag/aMbMe6R

Ενστάσεις υπάρχουν, αλλά χάζι έχουν έτσι όλα μαζί.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

...
Pints of Guinness Make You Strong (acoustic version) - Against Me!


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2015)

...
I'll drink to that - Jimmy Smith featuring George Benson


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2015)

...
Too much alcohol - J.B. Hutto







Too much alcohol - Rory Gallagher






Rory Gallagher live at Montreux Jazz Festival, 1975: Part 1, Part 2.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2015)

...
20% Alcohol - J.B. Hutto & his Hawks featuring Sunnyland Slim


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2015)

...
Alcohol - The Kinks (Beat Club, 1972)






Here's a story about a sinner
He used to be a winner who enjoyed a life of prominence and position
But the pressures at the office and his socialite engagements
And his selfish wife's fanatical ambition
It turned him to the booze
And he got mixed up with a floosie
And she led him to a life of indecision
The floosie made him spend his dole
She left him lying on Skid Row
A drunken lag in some Salvation Army Mission
It's such a shame

Oh demon alcohol,
Sad memories I cannot recall
Who thought I would say
Damn it all and blow it all
Oh demon alcohol
Memories I cannot recall
Who thought I would fall a slave to demon alcohol
Sad memories I cannot recall
Who thought I would fall a slave to demon alcohol

Barley wine, pink gin
He'll drink anything
Port, pernod or tequila
Rum, scotch, vodka on the rocks
As long as all his troubles disappeared
But he messed up his life, went and beat up his wife
And the floosie's gone and found another sucker
She's gonna turn him on to drink
She's gonna lead him to the brink
And when his money's gone
She'll leave him in the gutter
It's such a shame

Oh demon alcohol
Sad memories I cannot recall
Who thought I would say
Damn it all and blow it all

Sad memories I cannot recall
Who thought I would fall
A slave to demon alcohol


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2015)

...
Milk and Alcohol - Dr Feelgood


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2015)

...
Don't start me on the liquor - Violent Femmes


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2015)

...
Krasi - Villagers of Ioannina City






Εγώ κρασί δεν έπινα, ρακί* για να μεθύσω
Τώρα τα πίνω και τα δυο για να σε λησμονήσω

Εσύ 'σουνα που μου 'λεγες αν δε με δεις, πεθαίνεις
Τώρα γυρίζεις και μου λες πού μ' είδες, πού με ξέρεις;


* _το ρακί _εν Ηπείρω, _η ρακή_ εν Κρήτη




daeman said:


> ...
> Πίνω κρασί και δε μεθώ - Ρος Ντέιλι + Σπυριδούλα Τουτουδάκη + Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης
> 
> 
> ...






daeman said:


> Πίνω κρασί και δε μεθώ, ρακή και δε με πιάνει
> γιατί σαν ήμουνα μικιός ήπεσα στο καζάνι


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2016)

...
Absinth - KTU






Kimmo Pohjonen: accordion, Pat Mastelotto: rhythmic devices, beats and noises, Trey Gunn: Warr guitar


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2016)

...
As long as there is whiskey in the world - Murder by Death


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2016)

...
Whiskey in the jar - Grateful Dead






This whiskey comes in many jars.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
Water is alright in tay* - The Clancy Brothers






The French drink wine, the English tea.
The Yankee drinks his hot black coffee.
The child drinks milk nine times a day.
The Scotsman sips his whiskey toddy.
You can keep your wine and keep your tea!
My curse on him that brings me coffee!
I'll drink porter, if I may.
It makes me feel content and happy.

Porter quaffed down with a laugh.
The gentry have their aching livers.
Water is all right in tea,
For fish, and things that swim in rivers.

The poor man and the beggar, too,
The poet in the corner thinking.
If they'd money enough to spend,
It's pints of porter they'd be drinking.
Porter quaffed down with a laugh.
The gentry have their aching livers.
Water is all right in tea,
For fish, and things that swim in rivers.

The miser hoards and stores his gold.
The bee collects the summer honey.
When that miser's dead and cold,
Someone else will kiss his money!
Porter quaffed down with a laugh.
The gentry have their aching livers.
Water is all right in tea,
For fish, and things that swim in rivers.

Some go in for counting beads.
More go in for chasing women.
The scholar stays at home and reads.
Give me the glass with porter in it.
Porter quaffed down with a laugh.
The gentry have their aching livers.
Water is all right in tea,
For fish, and things that swim in rivers.


* Tea on the Tay.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2016)

...
Bad Bad Whiskey - Amos Milburn







Buddy Guy & Junior Wells


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2016)

...
Good good whiskey / Let's have a party - Amos Milburn


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2016)

...
Vicious vicious vodka - Amos Milburn


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2016)

...
Beer drinkers and hell raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2017)

...
Whiskey Train - Procol Harum


----------



## daeman (Jan 26, 2017)

...
A Rum Tale (_Grand Hotel_) - Procol Harum






She's fuddled my fancy, she's muddled me good 
I've taken to drinking, and given up food 
I'm buying an island, somewhere in the sun 
I'll hide from the natives, live only on rum


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2017)

*Ποιο ποτό συνοδεύει ποιο ανάγνωσμα*

...
"It is a curious fact, and one to which no-one knows quite how much importance to attach, that something like 85 percent of all known worlds in the Galaxy, be they primitive or highly advanced, have invented a drink called _*jynnan tonyx*_, or _*gee-N'N-T'N-ix*_, or _*jinond-o-nicks*_, or any one of a thousand variations on this phonetic theme.

The drinks themselves are not the same, and vary between the Sivolvian ‘_*chinanto/mnigs*_’ which is ordinary water served just above room temperature, and the Gagrakackan '_*tzjin-anthony-ks*_’ which kills cows at a hundred paces; and in fact the only one common factor between all of them, beyond the fact that their names sound the same, is that they were all invented and named before the worlds concerned made contact with any other worlds.

What can be made of this fact? It exists in total isolation. As far as any theory of structural linguistics is concerned it is right off the graph, and yet it persists. Old structural linguists get very angry when young structural linguists go on about it. Young structural linguists get deeply excited about it and stay up late at night convinced that they are very close to something of profound importance, and end up becoming old structural linguists before their time, getting very angry with the young ones. Structural linguistics is a bitterly divided and unhappy discipline, and a large number of its practitioners spend too many nights drowning their problems in _*Ouisghian Zodahs*_.
[...]

'Ah, thank you,' said Ford. He and Arthur took their jynnan tonnyx. Arthur sipped his, and was surprised to discover it tasted very like a whisky and soda."

Douglas Adams, _The Restaurant at the End of the Universe_


Gin House Blues - The Animals







Whisky and soda - The Mopeds












"Why can't I develop that attitude? Nothing a little bourbon and soda couldn't fix."


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2017)

...
Early Daiquiris - Club Des Belugas


----------



## Neikos (May 20, 2017)

Bubbles in my beer - George Jones

https://youtu.be/akvv83x1Tgo


----------



## Neikos (May 20, 2017)

Daeman, πώς εμφανίζει όλο το βίντεο κ όχι μόνο το λινκ;


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

Όχι έτσι. Πρέπει το λινκ να είναι γιουτουμπίσιο, δηλαδή της μορφής https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=διεύθυνση_βίντεο που παίρνεις από τον συσωλήνα. Μετά, ή προσθέτεις το [videο] στην αρχή και το [/videο] στο τέλος (καταλήγοντας σε κώδικα της μορφής [videο]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=διεύθυνση_βίντεο[/videο]) ή απλούστερα πατάς στο κουμπάκι βίντεο της εργαλειοθήκης του ποστ, εκείνο με το κινηματογραφικό καρέ που δείχνω από κάτω σε quick ή full reply, και αντιγράφεις την πλήρη διεύθυνση του βίντεο από το youtube στο πλαίσιο διαλόγου που θα εμφανιστεί.





Το προηγούμενο κουμπί της εργαλειοθήκης είναι για εικόνες, ενώ το επόμενο είναι για τσιτάρισμα εκτός νήματος, δηλαδή για να εμφανιστεί το αντικείμενο (κείμενο, εικόνα ή ό,τι άλλο) που θα έχεις επιλέξει μέσα σε πλαίσιο όπως του quote, αλλά χωρίς να παραπέμπει κάπου συγκεκριμένα στο φόρουμ.

Κάπου τα έχω ξαναγράψει αυτά, αλλά δεν κάθομαι τώρα να ψάχνω πού.


----------



## Neikos (May 21, 2017)

Bubbles in my beer - George Jones


----------



## Neikos (May 21, 2017)

daeman said:


> Όχι έτσι. Πρέπει το λινκ να είναι γιουτουμπίσιο, δηλαδή της μορφής https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=διεύθυνση_βίντεο που παίρνεις από τον συσωλήνα. Μετά, ή προσθέτεις το [videο] στην αρχή και το [/videο] στο τέλος (καταλήγοντας σε κώδικα της μορφής [videο]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=διεύθυνση_βίντεο[/videο]) ή απλούστερα πατάς στο κουμπάκι βίντεο της εργαλειοθήκης του ποστ, εκείνο με το κινηματογραφικό καρέ που δείχνω από κάτω σε quick ή full reply, και αντιγράφεις την πλήρη διεύθυνση του βίντεο από το youtube στο πλαίσιο διαλόγου που θα εμφανιστεί.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5720View attachment 5721
> ...



Ευχαριστώ, daeman. 
Στην πρώτη απόπειρα που έκανα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει το κουμπάκι βίντεο στα εργαλεία, αλλά δεν έβαλα την γιουτουμπίσια διεύθυνση, όπως λες. Όλα εντάξει τώρα, το 'πιασα.

Δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε νήμα για μπεκροκανάτες. Θα το τιμήσω δεόντως. :)


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

to all.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2017)

...
Cheers! The Beer Song - The Wiley One


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2020)

daeman said:


> ...
> "It is a curious fact, and one to which no-one knows quite how much importance to attach, that something like 85 percent of all known worlds in the Galaxy, be they primitive or highly advanced, have invented a drink called _*jynnan tonyx*_, or _*gee-N'N-T'N-ix*_, or _*jinond-o-nicks*_, or any one of a thousand variations on this phonetic theme.
> 
> The drinks themselves are not the same, and vary between the Sivolvian ‘_*chinanto/mnigs*_’ which is ordinary water served just above room temperature, and the Gagrakackan '_*tzjin-anthony-ks*_’ which kills cows at a hundred paces; and in fact the only one common factor between all of them, beyond the fact that their names sound the same, is that they were all invented and named before the worlds concerned made contact with any other worlds.
> ...



«Ένα πραγματικά περίεργο γεγονός που κανείς δεν ξέρει πόσο σημαντικό είναι, είναι ότι το 85% περίπου των γνωστών κόσμων του Γαλαξία, είτε είναι πρωτόγονοι είτε πολύ προηγμένοι, έχουν εφεύρει ένα ποτό που λέγεται *τζύνναν τόννυξ*, ή *τζη-Ν'Ν-Τ'Ν-ιξ*, ή *τζίνοντ-ο-νικς*, ή κάποια άλλη παραλλαγή του ίδιου φωνητικού θέματος. 

Τα ίδια τα ποτά διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους, και ποικίλλουν από το Σιβολβιανό «*τσινάντο/μνιγκς*» που είναι κανονικό νερό σε θερμοκρασία ελαφρώς ανώτερη από θερμοκρασία δωματίου, ως το «*τσζιν-άντονυ-κς*» του Γκαγκράκακκαν που σκοτώνει αγελάδες στα εκατό βήματα· και το μόνο κοινό στοιχείο που έχουν, εκτός από το ότι τα ονόματα ακούγονται το ίδιο, είναι ότι όλα τους εφευρέθηκαν και πήραν το όνομά τους *προτού* ο καθένας απ' αυτούς τους κόσμους έρθει σ' επαφή με τους υπόλοιπους.

Τι μπορεί να βγει από ένα τέτοιο γεγονός; Είναι απολύτως μοναδικό. Καμιά θεωρία δομικής γλωσσολογίας δεν μπορεί να το εξηγήσει, κι όμως υπάρχει. Οι γέροι δομικοί γλωσσολόγοι θυμώνουν πολύ όταν αναφέρουν αυτό το γεγονός οι νέοι δομικοί γλωσσολόγοι. Οι νέοι δομικοί γλωσσολόγοι ξεσηκώνονται μ' αυτό το θέμα και κάθονται και δουλεύουν ως αργά τη νύχτα πεισμένοι πως βρίσκονται κοντά σε κάποια ανακάλυψη τεράστιας σημασίας, και τελικά γίνονται γέροι δομικοί γλωσσολόγοι πριν της ώρας τους και θυμώνουν πολύ με τους νέους. Η δομική γλωσσολογία είναι ένας δυσάρεστα διχασμένος και δυστυχής κλάδος, και πολλοί δομικοί γλωσσολόγοι περνούν τις νύχτες τους πνίγοντας τα προβλήματά τους με *Ουίσγκιαν Ζόντα*.
[...]

"Α, ευχαριστώ' είπε ο Φορντ. Πήραν τα τζύνναν τόννυξ τους. Ο Άρθουρ ήπιε μια γουλιά κι ανακάλυψε έκπληκτος πως έμοιαζε πάρα πολύ με ουίσκυ με σόδα.»

Ντάγκλας Άνταμς, Το ρεστωράν στο τέλος του σύμπαντος (μτφ. Δημήτρης Αρβανίτης), εκδ. Ars Longa, 1988 (δρχ. 650)


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2020)




----------

